# Ever sharpen one of these before?



## Dave Martell (Nov 15, 2013)

I've only ever had this one come through the shop, it was about 5-6 yrs ago I think.


----------



## jared08 (Nov 15, 2013)

Never even seen one. What's it used for?


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 15, 2013)

It's a sushikiri, used for slicing sushi rolls


----------



## tripleq (Nov 15, 2013)

I know a guy who can help you with that....aw dammit. It's you.


----------



## jared08 (Nov 15, 2013)

seems a very awkward shape to sharpen. im glad you had to do it and not me..


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 15, 2013)

Do you rock through the roll cut? Seems like an awkward shape to slice rolls. I assume I am missing something.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 15, 2013)

It's a short push forward then a downward snapping draw cut.


----------

